# eVolo 2014 Skyscraper Competition



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Our favorite skyscraper competition is about to commence! Here is the announcement:

eVolo Magazine is pleased to invite architects, students, engineers, designers, and artists from around the globe to take part in the eVolo 2014 Skyscraper Competition. Established in 2006, the annual Skyscraper Competition is one of the world’s most prestigious awards for high-rise architecture. It recognizes outstanding ideas that redefine skyscraper design through the implementation of novel technologies, materials, programs, aesthetics, and spatial organizations along with studies on globalization, flexibility, adaptability, and the digital revolution. It is a forum that examines the relationship between the skyscraper and the natural world, the skyscraper and the community, and the skyscraper and the city.

The participants should take into consideration the advances in technology, the exploration of sustainable systems, and the establishment of new urban and architectural methods to solve economic, social, and cultural problems of the contemporary city including the scarcity of natural resources and infrastructure and the exponential increase of inhabitants, pollution, economic division, and unplanned urban sprawl.

The competition is an investigation on the public and private space and the role of the individual and the collective in the creation of a dynamic and adaptive vertical community. It is also a response to the exploration and adaptation of new habitats and territories based on a dynamic equilibrium between man and nature – a new kind of responsive and adaptive design capable of intelligent growth through the self-regulation of its own systems.

There are no restrictions in regards to site, program or size. The objective is to provide maximum freedom to the participants to engage the project without constraints in the most creative way. What is a skyscraper in the 21st century? What are the historical, contextual, social, urban, and environmental responsibilities of these mega-structures?

eVolo Magazine is committed to continue stimulating the imagination of designers around the world – thinkers that initiate a new architectural discourse of economic, environmental, intellectual, and perceptual responsibility that could ultimately modify what we understand as a contemporary skyscraper, its impact on urban planning and on the improvement of our way of life.

*Schedule*
August 19, 2013 – Competition announcement, registration begins, acceptance of questions.
November 4, 2013 – Deadline for submitting questions.
November 19, 2013 – Early registration deadline (US $95)
December 2, 2013 – Answers to questions posted on website
January 14, 2014 – Late registration deadline (US $115)
January 20, 2014 – Project submission deadline (23:59 hours US Eastern Time)
March 17, 2014 – Winners’ announcement
Submission Requirements

This is a digital competition and no hardcopies are necessary. Entrants must submit their proposal via email no later than January 20, 2014 (23:59 hours US Eastern Time) to the following email address: [email protected]. Participants can send their entries through hightail.com (free) or similar if the files exceed 10mb or their email capacity.

The project submission must contain the following files:
Two boards with the project information including plans, sections, and perspectives. Participants are encouraged to submit all the information they consider necessary to explain their proposal. These boards should be 24″(h) X 48″(w) in HORIZONTAL format. The resolution of the boards must be 150 dpi, RGB mode and saved as JPG files. The upper right corner of each board must contain the participation number. There should not be any marks or any other form of identification. The files must be named after the registration number followed by the board number. For example: 0101-1.jpg and 0101-2.jpg.
A DOC file containing the project statement (600 words max). This file must be named after the registration number followed by the word “statement”. For example: 0101-statement.doc.
A DOC file containing the entrants’ personal information, including name, profession, address, and email. This file must be named after the registration number followed by the word “info”. For example: 0101-info.doc.
All the files must be placed in a ZIP folder named after your registration number. For example: 0101.zip

*Jury*
Wiel Arets [principal Wiel Arets Architects, dean of the Illinois Institute of Technology’s College of Architecture]
Benjamin Ball [principal Ball-Nogues Studio]
John Beckman [principal Axis Mundi]
Mark Goulthorpe [principal dECOi Architects, HypoSurface Corp, Zero+, SMArchS]
Michael Hensel [principal AKNW + NAL, professor at Oslo School of Architecture]
Jeffrey Inaba [principal INABA, professor at Columbia University]
Lisa Iwamoto [principal IwamotoScott Architecture, professor at University of California Berkeley]
Greg Lynn [principal Greg Lynn FORM, professor at University of Applied Arts Vienna, University of California Los Angeles, Yale University]
Frashid Moussavi [principal Frashid Moussavi Architecture, professor Harvard University]
Gaston Nogues [principal Ball-Nogues Studio]
Marcos Novak [director transLAB at University of California Santa Barbara]
Kas Oosterhuis [principal Oosterhuis-Lénárd, professor at Delft University of Technology]
Tom Price [principal Tom Price]
Ali Rahim [director Contemporary Architecture Practice, professor at University of Pennsylvania]
Fernando Romero [principal FR-EE]
Craig Scott [principal IwamotoScott Architecture, professor at California College of the Arts]
Nader Tehrani [principal NADAAA, professor and department head at MIT School of Architecture and Planning]
Ben van Berkel [principal UNStudio, professor at Staedelschule in Frankfurt am Main, Harvard University]
Carol Willis [director Skyscraper Museum, professor at Columbia University]
Dan Wood [principal WORK Architecture Company, professor at Yale University]

*Regulations*
This is an anonymous competition and the registration number is the only means of identification.
The official language of the competition is English.
The registration fee is non-refundable.
Contacting the Jury is prohibited.
eVolo Magazine, as the competition organizer, reserves the right to modify the competition schedule if deemed necessary.
Entrants will be disqualified if any of the competition rules are not considered.
Participation assumes acceptance of the regulations.
Awards
1st place – US $5000
2nd place – US $2000
3rd place – US $1000
Winners and special mentions will be published in several print magazines including eVolo_08.

For more information please visit the Evolo website


----------



## Puppetgeneral (Jul 9, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Update from our friends at Evolo:

We would like to inform you that the 2014 Skyscraper Competition is open for registration.

We are really excited about this year's Jury! If you have any questions please let us know. We are looking forward to receiving your entry.

Link to competition:
http://www.evolo.us/competition/registration-evolo-2014-skyscraper-competition/


----------

